
Kim Dotcom offers $5M bounty for leaks exposing the alleged Megaupload injustice - msantos
https://twitter.com/KimDotcom/status/474601095222665216
======
msantos
The relevant screenshot for reference
[http://imgur.com/33wqFUI](http://imgur.com/33wqFUI)

